# Ostrava 2011 - NATO Days



## Monox (Nov 11, 2011)

A bit late I have enclosed the few photograph from Ostrava airport on the flight, which originate from one side of the airport


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## imalko (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice photos mate. Good to see Slovakian "digital" MiG-29.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## Monox (May 7, 2013)

Ostrava, 2012 - a little late ...


----------

